# TTOC to TTF - Not even a link!?



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TTOC

Can someone explain to me why TTOC DONT EVEN HAVE A LINK to TTF?

I thought you all had a good relationship yet anyone i hand out one of yr leaflets to wouldnt even get to know about the forum which surely would encourage them to join up know theres such a big TTOC following?

Seems very strange to me....


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Bit of a touchy subject Adam http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90682


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Oops did you have to find that


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

I am a member of the TTOC but why dont i get invited to any of these events, get any info on their webshite or get any mail throuhg other than the odd absoluTTe?

Money down the drain if you ask me :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Jack,

All TTOC events are publicised here - we don't typically send out individual invitations. The major events also make it onto the website, into absoluTTe and the odd email broadcast. Maybe you need to have a chat with your local rep?

Regarding a link from TTOC website to TT-F - we absolutely intend to do this - we just don't have a links page at all on this site  which is high on the agenda to fix - inbetween our day jobs. We have a committee meeting tomorrow - if you've got some ideas on other ways the club can create value, please come along!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Bit of a touchy subject Adam http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90682


 :roll:


----------

